# Braggin Rights



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, thought I would post this here. I'm new to goats and after last year's baby losses this year was very successful. I sold a pair of twins 1 wether and 1 doeling to a girlfriend who wanted to start her kid in 4h. Well the "goat person", told her do not expect much since they do not have a nigerian class but she can show it in the pgymy class and since it is not registered she probably wont place but it would be a good experience for her daughter. The show was saturday....Our little unregistered nigerian got a 2nd place and a reserve champion beating out even a couple of registered nigerians.....I'm so PROUD!!!!! It was almost as good as when my daughter graduated from college or my son went to Iraq!!!! So I'm a Happy ???? granma??? I'm not sure what I am??? but I'm proud!!! My girlfriend and her daughter did sooooo well and really spent time with my little goat!!! 
Thanks for letting me share here!!!!
Jill


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:clap: that is great to hear yes brag away, lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great to hear! :wahoo:


----------

